# Myrtle and Marmalde "Coonies"



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Hay everyone,

Back in November I picked up two Maine Coon Kittens.
My girl friend hasn't owned a cat before so it was all new to her (she was a bit scared). I have had cats all my life. I have always wanted a Maine Coon so found a local breeder with kittens and went to see them. We both fell in love with one of the kittens as soon as we saw her, I was then offered the second cat at a deal I couldn't refuse. I just had to convince the girlfriend 

Well convinced her and we picked up the girls mid November.










*Marmalade *










*Making herself at home*










*Myrtle*










*Hunting*










Girls are getting bigger by the day.

Matt


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful, great pics. xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

They are just gorgeous girls - you must be very happy with them! I do love the torties!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Hay everyone,
> 
> Back in November I picked up two Maine Coon Kittens.
> My girl friend hasn't owned a cat before so it was all new to her (she was a bit scared). I have had cats all my life. I have always wanted a Maine Coon so found a local breeder with kittens and went to see them. We both fell in love with one of the kittens as soon as we saw her, I was then offered the second cat at a deal I couldn't refuse. I just had to convince the girlfriend
> ...


Oh Matt, they are absolutely scrummy, cant blame you one bit for getting both of them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, what very pretty kitties,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

The faces look familiar - most breeders have a certain look to their kittens  xx

sweet little torbies aren't they - bet they keep you on your toes  xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous girls - love the pictures!

D x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic piccy's you should take up animal photography!!
Lovely cats, i bet your GF is plsd you convinced her now!


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are great photos but then of course you had great subjects!! Lol. I take it your girlfriend is won over by now?

Those babies are very cute.


----------



## valg22 (Dec 16, 2008)

their two beutifull cats


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Two very gorgeous girls indeed!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Fantastic piccy's you should take up animal photography!!
> Lovely cats, i bet your GF is plsd you convinced her now!


Hay thanks for the lovely comments everyone, as you mention it I am a photographer, I do lots of different styles, for business and pleasure.
Having my new Maine Coon models makes it a pleasure to do pet portrait photography like this.

thanks again for the lovely comments.

Matt


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Some more Photos

Marmalade having a nap










Myrtle wanting her belly rubs










Christmas photos coming soon


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

I love your photos. Wish I could take pictures like that of our two. Mind you could do with a camera that works well too really  Beautiful - maine coons really are fabulous!! x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful pair of little sweeties they are! And such amazing photos!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you , glad you like them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Stunning pics.....beautiful cats.


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow your cats are so stunning!! Making want a MC now as well as a Raggie lol.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments, glad you like the pics


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

oooooo, really gorgeous and torties are my favourite too! Makes me want one but hubby would go spare as I'm already planning the next kitten so another would not go down well. Enjoy they look wonderful


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww they are adorable. I love torties I really love one and always go to get one but end up rescuing and falling in love with a completely different colour oh well maybe next time a lol


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for the comments Spid and Kelly 

First attempt at Christmas photos

*Group shot*










Myrtle looks like she not happy about the photo session.

*Marmalade by the tree*










*Myrtle by the tree*










*Getting bored*










*My Favourite - "I Want that star"*










 Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow your photos really are fantastic!! I should get you to do my wedding pics lol. Your cats are so stunning, I was showing my OH yesterday and now he really wants a MC - looks like we may be getting a ragdoll and a mc now lol.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lozzy8218 said:


> Wow your photos really are fantastic!! I should get you to do my wedding pics lol. Your cats are so stunning, I was showing my OH yesterday and now he really wants a MC - looks like we may be getting a ragdoll and a mc now lol.


HeHe Thanks, not sure about the wedding pics slightly more pressure to get the photos right on the day. I'm doing my first wedding shoot next year hmy: .
Thank you, glad you like my cats, I love Maine coons wanted one for years, now I have two  . Show your other half the website I did for my breeder 
Welcome to Maine Coon MK , If you goto the gallery section you can see more photos of the same litter. Think the breeder still has one kitten left for sale "Clover"

Matt


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW! Matt those photos are bloody amazing!!! Your cats are absolutely gorgeous 

What camera do you have?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> WOW! Matt those photos are bloody amazing!!! Your cats are absolutely gorgeous
> 
> What camera do you have?


Hi Auds_Mum thanks I'm very proud of my little girls.

I have a Nikon SLR


----------



## Breeze (Dec 10, 2008)

They are sooooo beautiful!!! Where do you live so I can steal them!lol


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Hi Auds_Mum thanks I'm very proud of my little girls.
> 
> I have a Nikon SLR


I wish you lived near me Matt - i'd love for you to take some photos of my lot


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Breeze said:


> They are sooooo beautiful!!! Where do you live so I can steal them!lol


LOL , I'm not telling :laugh:



Aud's_Mum said:


> I wish you lived near me Matt - i'd love for you to take some photos of my lot


You never know me and the other half might pop up to Yorkshire next year for a weekend break.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

stunning xxxxxxxx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

cheers ColeosMummy 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------

